# Gay Marriage - Should It Be Banned?



## S|kH (Aug 20, 2004)

What do you guys think?

Share knowledge.


----------



## Arvind (Aug 20, 2004)

I find this something going against the natural forces, so not in favor of these.

Thanks.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Aug 21, 2004)

I see no reason for banning... what are your view S|kh JI ?


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 21, 2004)

*What are we putting ban on??* 

External rituals or their rights to be by their respective spouses during dire needs  may they be material or spiritual?

Marriage is a religious ritual/ceromony. Taking religion out of marriage makes it civil marriage/union,which should give the couple the same rights no matter what their sexual preference be.

My $.02

Tejwant


----------



## S|kH (Aug 22, 2004)

My 2 cents :

Gay Marriage should be banned, because the government should not endorse or aide in the assistance of such relationships. Gays do not procreate, so therefore the state should have no interest in their ability to keep together with their partners. 



			
				Vaheguruseeker said:
			
		

> What are we putting ban on??
> 
> External rituals or their rights to be by their respective spouses during dire needs may they be material or spiritual?
> 
> ...



We're attempting to ban the benefits gay couples want/can recieve from the goverment. 

Now let me present some arguments people present in favor of Gay Marriage :
1) It is discrimination to ban gays from marrying.
Response : Obviously this is false, being gay, as far as science can tell, is not genetically linked. There is no such thing as a "gay gene" so far. Until this can be proven so, being "gay" must be regarded as a choice. The government should not endorse bad choices made by the people that do not help the government or society at all. Face it, America is not a pure-democracy, we have some socialist features. The government is not banning Gay Sex, there is no discrimination there...if they wish, they can participate in gay sex, we are banning the benefits they want to recieve from our government. Many gay people attempt to claim banning gay marriage is discrimination and relate it to events such pre-civil rights era. This is ridiculous, being Black is genetic, being Gay so far is not. If being gay is proven to be genetically inherited/linked to an unchangeable natural trait, then I will with all my ability, support Gay people to recieve the same rights and benefits from our government. 

2) It harms no one. 
Response - Just like smoking weed and using cocaine in your apartment harms no one else...why is it banned? Government knows it does not help society in any possible way, keep it banned until an over-reaction from the public occurs where one drug becomes unstoppable. Once again, we are NOT saying Gay people can not have gay sex...gay sex harms no one else besides the participates. 

3) "Slippery-slope" argument.
Everyone is aware of this argument. 

On this basis, procreation is in the best interest of the government, hence why incentives should be given to people who decide to procreate or take the initiative steps to do so. Now some may say, that not every married couple are able to have kids. I will argue this point with that 83% of heterosexual couples are able to create offspring, and the ones that can not, have genetic defects. Opposed to homosexuals who have 0% procreation rates, and do not have ANY noticeable genetic defects. Now some may say that "look at the divorce rate, or how well heterosexual marriage is doing"...Yes I agree, with you its not in the best state...but will adding another useless negative solve the problem? 

4) Religion is a personal choice, just like being gay.
Agreed, but Religion is also a personal choice the forefathers made sure was protected by the constitution and bill of rights. I dont see why people want to give up religion, basically what our nation was built off of  

That covers the main issues that Gay people have presented towards me in an attempt to support Gay-marriage.

Remember, those are just my responses, you do not necessarily have to agree with them 

-S|kH


----------



## freespirit (Aug 28, 2004)

It's none of our business.

My opinion of gay marriage is simply expressed in six words: It is none of our business.

If we are not gay then it shouldn't be a problem to us. It is the gay population's business. It affects their lives...intimately, spiritually, etc...not ours. We are on lookers...and yes we do have opinions...but it isn't our problem (if gay marriage is a problem).  

-Jaskeerat


----------



## S|kH (Aug 28, 2004)

You are completetly incorrect.

Gay SEX is none of our business...if someone chooses to have gay sex, then so be it.

Gay Marriage involves a society, and is completely our business. It becomes our business when our taxes go towards helping Gay Marriages remain strong, or try to. 

We are not 'on-lookers'...we are directly affected. 

Why is that people cant see the difference between banning Gay marriage and Gay sex?


----------



## Lee (Nov 4, 2005)

Soo what you are saying Skh is that in your opinion Gay marrige should be band because you don't like it?

This is nothing more than discrimination.  Even if what you say about being gay is a choice(which I do not belive) then it is still discrimintory to say that gay people should not have the same rights as us.  being Sikh is a choice, now I suspect if you where told that certian human rights where to be witheld from you, for your choice of religion you would not like it at all.

Even if you see gayness or gay sex as unatural, this still does not mean that gay people cannot have the same rights as us.  I am not a Christian, nor a Muslim, but a Sikh, should I then say that Christians cannot enter Gurdwara, or that Sikhs cannot enter Mosque,  because I do not agree with some of their philosophy?

Of course not God created me, you, the gay man or woman, the straight man or woman equal.  Do you agree then that Atheists should not be allowed to marry?

Cheers,

lee.


----------



## Satyaban (Nov 4, 2005)

Gov't should not be in the marriage business period. Marriage is a contract based on love of someone with considerations from each party to become as one. The gov't should only come into play if the contract is broken.


----------



## Amerikaur (Nov 4, 2005)

I support it for several reasons.

I believe that gay couples should live by the same mores as straight couples, in terms of living a committed, monogamous relationship that is solemnized by the Almighty.

I also believe that two individuals should be willing to give all of themselves to each other. No husband should be worried whether his wife is not attracted to his manliness. No wife should be worried about whether her husband is attracted to her femininity. Same with gay partners.


----------



## Frizcrazy (Jan 21, 2007)

Ok well you are a true Sothern American.  Well, theres a problem.  The government should nto have the right to decide if gays are allowed to get married or not.  Religion should not be part of the government AT ALL! Because of Bush, many people with different religions have to follow another religion by law.  They should not have to be forced to follow a religion that is not our own.  Plus think about it! Step into their shoes! What if you couldn't marry the one you loved! What would you do? Please tell me what would you do? 



S|kH said:


> My 2 cents :
> 
> Gay Marriage should be banned, because the government should not endorse or aide in the assistance of such relationships. Gays do not procreate, so therefore the state should have no interest in their ability to keep together with their partners.
> 
> ...


----------



## chk1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Its a personal preference as long as the persons involved feel it is right for them, who is anyone, the government included to intervene? We can't impose our ideas and beliefs upon others they have the right to freedom as much as we do, whether they wish to have gay sex or marriage or be straight. 
As for the government how much liberty is there in the country if the law doesn't allow them to marry who they wish, regardless of what anyone thinks. That is definately pure discrimination.


----------



## Hai_Bhi_Sach (Jan 21, 2007)

The sexual act is there to Procreate be it humans or the Animal Kingdom. This is by the law of Nature. Nature wants to expand. Gay sex or marriage is not part of nature, it does not contribute towards expansion. Thus it is not Natural. When we take a step against the will of nature, it punishes you. We all know that AIDS and HIV are linked predominantly with gay sex. We are still battling to control these diseases, it is because nature does not perhaps want to release the antidote (the act of discovery). It is not in the interest of nature. 

Then why do you want to promote it further and fuel the situation. We are and shall always remain subordinate to natures will. As Sikhs we should not entertain these thoughts or encourage this type of thinking. "Kam" or "Vashna" is considered an "evil" beyond the act of procreation. We should respect our teachings.

Finally, we have been given the ability to exercise "freewill". If you are thus oriented it is your choice.It enforces the saying in SGGS:

"VISHTA KA KEEDA VISSHTA MEIN RAHA SAMAI"


----------

